# غباء مخرجيين



## BITAR (7 أكتوبر 2007)

*هذه بعض الصور اللتى تدل على غباء بعض الممثلين والمخرجين*​ 

*




*​ 
*لقطه للحياة البدائيه *
*ويظهر ماركه اديداس*​ 
*



*​ 
*يتاهب الشرطى لضرب طلقة من مسدسه*
*دون ان يدوس على الزنااااااااااااد*​ 
*



*​ 
*العصور الاولى للصينيين*
*ويظهر موبايل *​


----------



## *malk (7 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: غباء مخرجيين*

عديها بقىىى

كدة انت احرجتهم على الاخر

ههههههههههههههههه

حلو يا بيتر

ميرسىىىىىى


----------



## BITAR (7 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: غباء مخرجيين*



keky قال:


> عديها بقىىى
> 
> كدة انت احرجتهم على الاخر
> 
> ...


*هنعديها المرة دة*
*انما المرة الجاية*
*مش ممكن ابدا*
*ههههههههههههه*
*شكرا على المرور*​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (8 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: غباء مخرجيين*

انت بجد تحفة ومواضيعك كلها بدون استثناء رائعة بس رغم كدة انا لو مكان واحد من اللى عاملين العمايل السودة دى كنت قتلتك 
ربنا يباركك وعاوزين اكتر


----------



## twety (8 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: غباء مخرجيين*

هههههههههههههههههههه
حرام عليك
كده تسيحلهم قدام اكتر من 20 الف عضووووو
استر عليهم
ده ربنا امر بالستر
ههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## BITAR (8 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: غباء مخرجيين*



يوحنا/نصر قال:


> انت بجد تحفة ومواضيعك كلها بدون استثناء رائعة بس رغم كدة انا لو مكان واحد من اللى عاملين العمايل السودة دى كنت قتلتك
> ربنا يباركك وعاوزين اكتر


*شكرا على الاشادة المبالغ فيها *
*وبينى وبينك ياريت توصل الكلام دة للادارة*
*علشان نعمل ماتش اعتزال لتويتى*
*وامسك مكانها*
*هههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## BITAR (8 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: غباء مخرجيين*



twety قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههه
> حرام عليك
> كده تسيحلهم قدام اكتر من 20 الف عضووووو
> استر عليهم
> ...


*ربنا امر بالستر*
*مش*
*بالسهو*
*مفيش مساعدين*
*مفيش فرامل*
*هههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## kera (9 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: غباء مخرجيين*

يا جماعة مش واخدين بالكوا

هدف المخرجين الدمج بين العصور

ههههههههههههههههه

ميرسى يا بيتر حلوة اوىىىىىىىىىى


----------



## BITAR (9 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: غباء مخرجيين*



kera قال:


> يا جماعة مش واخدين بالكوا
> 
> هدف المخرجين الدمج بين العصور
> 
> ...


*تصورى فكرة*
*ههههههههههههههه*
*ظلمناهم*
*شكرا على المرور*​


----------



## Ramzi (9 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: غباء مخرجيين*

انا مفكر اني اصير مخرج:dance: عشان امنع هيك اخطاء :99:


----------



## ماريان مرمر (9 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: غباء مخرجيين*

ههههههههههه حلوة اوى هههههههههه


----------



## BITAR (9 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: غباء مخرجيين*



Ramzi قال:


> انا مفكر اني اصير مخرج:dance: عشان امنع هيك اخطاء :99:


*مخرج*
*ربنا*
* يستر*
*هههههههههههه*
*ممكن تاخد تويتى معاك*
*مساعد يعنى*
*هههههههههههه*​


----------



## BITAR (9 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: غباء مخرجيين*



ماريان مرمر قال:


> ههههههههههه حلوة اوى هههههههههه


*اى خدمه يا ماريان مرمر*
*وشكرا على مرورك*​


----------



## muheb (9 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: غباء مخرجيين*

ههههههههههههههه  حلوة وفعلا تتدل على عدم اهتمامهم بالتفاصل الدقيقة


----------



## BITAR (9 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: غباء مخرجيين*



muheb قال:


> ههههههههههههههه حلوة وفعلا تتدل على عدم اهتمامهم بالتفاصل الدقيقة


*طبعا المفروض يكون*
* فى*
* مساعدين*
*و*
*فنيين*
*شكرا على المرور*​


----------



## gift (10 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: غباء مخرجيين*

ميرسي ليك


----------



## BITAR (11 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: غباء مخرجيين*



gift قال:


> ميرسي ليك


*شكرا يا gift*
* على المشاركه والمرور*​


----------



## twety (11 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: غباء مخرجيين*



BITAR قال:


> *شكرا على الاشادة المبالغ فيها *
> 
> *وبينى وبينك ياريت توصل الكلام دة للادارة*
> *علشان نعمل ماتش اعتزال لتويتى*
> ...


 
ايه المعزة دى يابيتر

عموما هلبيلك طلبك 
مؤقتا طبعا:t30:
انا مسافرة وهرجع بعد كام يووووووووم
وصيتك المنتدى بقى
اى مخالفه اى موضوع مكرر 
او اى حاجه من الذى منه
قوم بالواااااااااجب بقى 
وحسابنا لما ارجع متقلقش 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## twety (11 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: غباء مخرجيين*



BITAR قال:


> *مخرج*
> 
> *ربنا*
> *يستر*
> ...


 
:t26::t26::t26:

هى تويتى عملتك اييييييه بس:t7:
شكلى كده
هرجع زى مااااااااااااان:smil6:
ايام المحااااااافظ فاكرة ولا خلاص :vava:

هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## BITAR (11 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: غباء مخرجيين*



twety قال:


> ايه المعزة دى يابيتر
> 
> عموما هلبيلك طلبك
> مؤقتا طبعا:t30:
> ...


*لا يا تويتى *
*متفهميش غلط:kap:*
*انا ااقدر *
*دنا غلبان:nunu0000:*
*هو بس كانت مزاحة بسيطه وعدت*
*زى سحابة الصيف*
*بالمناسبه هما كام يوووووووووووم بس*
*ههههههههههههههههههههه*
*هنعيد ولا ايه*
*هههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## twety (11 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: غباء مخرجيين*

ليوووووووم الاتنيييييييين
عيد ياعم وهيييييييييص
بس وصيتك المنتدى
امنتك امانه تلف حوالين رقبتك
تكتم على انفاسك لو نسيتهاااااااااا :t33:

القسم الترفيهى امانه فى رقبتتتتتك
هههههههههههههههه


----------



## BITAR (11 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: غباء مخرجيين*



twety قال:


> :t26::t26::t26:
> 
> هى تويتى عملتك اييييييه بس:t7:
> شكلى كده
> ...


*الحق عليا :t19:*
*جايب*
*ليكى شغل*
*الغى الاوردر يا رمزى*
*فعلا خير تعمل*
*محافظ تلاقى*
*هههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## twety (11 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: غباء مخرجيين*



> *الحق عليا :t19:
> جايب*
> *ليكى شغل*
> *الغى الاوردر يا رمزى*
> ...


 
يعنى بص انا جبتلك شغل ايه
وانت جايبلى ايه

عموما ياسيدى
متشكرييييييييييييييييين


----------



## BITAR (11 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: غباء مخرجيين*



twety قال:


> ليوووووووم الاتنيييييييين
> عيد ياعم وهيييييييييص
> بس وصيتك المنتدى
> امنتك امانه تلف حوالين رقبتك
> ...


*الحمد لله انها على قد رقبتى*
*مش عينى *
*علشان متعورش يعنى*
*عموما *
*انا هخلى رقبتى قد السمسمه*
*على مترجعى بالسلامه*
*انا ناقص خنقة*
*هههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## BITAR (11 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: غباء مخرجيين*



twety قال:


> يعنى بص انا جبتلك شغل ايه
> وانت جايبلى ايه
> 
> عموما ياسيدى
> متشكرييييييييييييييييين


*شغل *
*عن*
* شغل*
* يفرق*
*شايفه يوسف شاهين*
*شايفه اسمه ايه دة*
*كل دول مخرجيين كبار*
*هههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## twety (11 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: غباء مخرجيين*

انت كمان مش عاجبببببببك
ماشى ياعم

شكلى كده 
هدى القسم لحد غيررك:t33:


----------



## mena2222 (11 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: غباء مخرجيين*

*بص بقى يا بيتر 

بالنسبة لماركة اديدز فا دى للروشنة 

اما الظابط مش عايز يؤذى حد 

علشان كدة مش ضاغط على الزينات 

اما الموبيل دة 

فدا اكيد كان غلطة عديها بقى 

انا من الصبح عمال ابرر فى عمايلهم 

هو فعلا غباء مخرجين 

هههههههههههههههه 

حلوة يا بيتر *


----------



## BITAR (11 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: غباء مخرجيين*



mena2222 قال:


> *بص بقى يا بيتر *
> 
> *بالنسبة لماركة اديدز فا دى للروشنة *
> 
> ...


*يعنى انا كان عندى حق*
*هههههههههههههههههه*
*عموما هنعدهلم المره دى*
*انما المره الجايه*
*ما ممكن ابدا*
*هههههههههههههههه*
*شكرا mena2222*
*على المرور*​


----------



## girl of my lord (12 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: غباء مخرجيين*

هههههههههههههه
جااااامدين جداااابيتر وخصوصا الشرطي ده
هههههههههههههههه


----------



## BITAR (12 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: غباء مخرجيين*



dolly قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> جااااامدين جداااابيتر وخصوصا الشرطي ده
> هههههههههههههههه


*شكرا على مرورك يا dolly*
*اى خدمة *​


----------



## mero_engel (12 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: غباء مخرجيين*

*اولا وقيل كل شي ميرسي لموضوعك الذيذ دا والواقعي*
*شوف يا بيتر انا معاك في اللي قولته*
*فعلا لما الاجانب يغلطوا الغلطات الهيفا دي يبقي العرب والمصريين هيعملو ايه :dntknw:*
*اما بالنسبه لالاخت تويتي انا استغربت لما جابتلك شغل لاني عمرها ما بتعمل حاجه مفيده*
*بجد نصيحه من اختك اقبلها منها اهو اللي منها احسن من بلاش*
*واحنا ما صدقنا تعمل حاجه كويسه في اعضائها:t33::t33:*
*ههههههههههههههههه *​


----------



## BITAR (12 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: غباء مخرجيين*



mero_engel قال:


> *اولا وقيل كل شي ميرسي لموضوعك الذيذ دا والواقعي*
> 
> *شوف يا بيتر انا معاك في اللي قولته*
> *فعلا لما الاجانب يغلطوا الغلطات الهيفا دي يبقي العرب والمصريين هيعملو ايه :dntknw:*
> ...


*انتى مش واخده بالك*
*هى الشغل الى جايباه*
*هو انى اخلى المنتدى الترفيهى امانه فى رقبتى*
* وعايزه الامانه دة تخنقنى على مترجع من الاجازه*
*شفتى قصدها ايه*
*ههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## kajo (15 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: غباء مخرجيين*

والله هحاول افادى الاخطاء دى فى فلمى القادم

واستعين بمدرب اجنبى

قصدى مخرج اجنبى

هههههههههههههه


----------



## BITAR (15 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: غباء مخرجيين*



kajo قال:


> والله هحاول افادى الاخطاء دى فى فلمى القادم
> 
> واستعين بمدرب اجنبى
> 
> ...


*ايوه*
*ايوه*
*عقدة الخواجه*
*هههههههههههههه*
*شكرا على مرورك*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: غباء مخرجيين*

*مخرجين اخر زمن ​*


----------



## BITAR (16 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: غباء مخرجيين*



kokoman قال:


> *مخرجين اخر زمن ​*


*مش*
* فى*
* منتجين بتدفع*
*ولا يهمهم*
*هههههههههههههه*
*شكرا على مرورك*​


----------



## twety (16 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: غباء مخرجيين*



> *اولا وقيل كل شي ميرسي لموضوعك الذيذ دا والواقعي*
> *شوف يا بيتر انا معاك في اللي قولته*
> *فعلا لما الاجانب يغلطوا الغلطات الهيفا دي يبقي العرب والمصريين هيعملو ايه :dntknw:*
> *اما بالنسبه لالاخت تويتي انا استغربت لما جابتلك شغل لاني عمرها ما بتعمل حاجه مفيده*
> ...


​وانتى كمان يا ميرو
اتفقتى مع بيتر عليا
طب خلى بيتر ينفعك بقى ياقمر



> *انتى مش واخده بالك
> هى الشغل الى جايباه*
> *هو انى اخلى المنتدى الترفيهى امانه فى رقبتى*
> *وعايزه الامانه دة تخنقنى على مترجع من الاجازه*
> ...


ادينى رجعت يابيتر
وملقتش منك ولا تقرير
لا خلاص انا هشوف مساعد غيرك خلاويص على كده
وبس بقى
مش عاوزة اسمع صوت اى حد
من احزاب المعارضه والا :t32:​


----------



## BITAR (16 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: غباء مخرجيين*

*



			ادينى رجعت يابيتر
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*


> *وملقتش منك ولا تقرير*
> *لا خلاص انا هشوف مساعد غيرك خلاويص على كده*
> *وبس بقى*
> *مش عاوزة اسمع صوت اى حد*
> *من احزاب المعارضه والا *​


*فى تقرير *
*هو لسه موصلش*
*اسألى ماى روك وكوبتك وميرنا*
*صدقينى *
*انا شغال*
*حمدالله على السلامه*​


----------

